# Puppia Gala..



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I got some email asked if I can post pics of Puppia Gala......This is the chis in Puppia Gala......


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Handsome babies! I love the gala harnesses.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

You know I love those gala puppias, and your chi babies!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

how many Puppia's do you have????


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Those are 3 lucky Puppia Pups! I love them!!!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Those DEFINITELY are 3 lucky puppia pups! They look great!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cute!


----------

